# Jusserunt



## Bienvenidos

Hey everyone,

Could someone help me figure out what the verb "jusso" means. Lucky me: I've lost my Latin dictionary, so I'll need your help. I don't have the context with me; it's a story about Theseus that I was reading at the library. My Latin isn't top-notch, so I have no idea what it could mean. Any definitions (in that I don't have the context) will suit me well. 

Thank you.  

*Bien*


----------



## Brazilian dude

I don't think jusso/iusso as a verb exists, could it be jungo/iungo - to yoke, to unite, to link?  In that case, third person plural preterite form is junxerunt/iunxerunt.

Brazilian dude


----------



## diegodbs

Iusserunt: pluperfect of "iubeo" = to command.


----------



## Bienvenidos

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Iusserunt: pluperfect of "iubeo" = to command.


That's it! To order/command. I think the text was modernized, as I believe that the Latin "i" has now evolved to be the modern "j", as in *ianua *door, as in the first month (or door to the new year): January.

*THANKS DIEGO!!!
*

Y le doy gracias a brazilian dude, también  
*
Bien
*


----------



## Brazilian dude

Iubeo, right!  How come I didn't think of that? Excellent thinking, Diego.

Brazilian dude


----------



## diegodbs

Sometimes we all forget the past tenses in Latin. Thanks Jupiter I remembered iubeo-iussi...


----------

